# Camo Tape/Cover



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,

Has anyone worked with that camo gun tape you can add to you gun? I am thinking about doing that to my gun to help with rusting problems since its my waterfowl gun. Is this a good idea?

mojo


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I wouldn't use that kind of crap on my guns...I dont know if your talking about regular tapes or camo clad,anyways both are crap...In my opinion if your gun is heavily rusted you should paint it camo yourself,it will look 10 times better and hold better too...I have done my .22 rifles and it look almost perfect...it took me about 7-8 hours...If you want more info drop me an e-mail


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

do u have received my pm???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or you can have your gun dipped for around $250


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea that tape don't help your guns any.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

trade it in and get a new camo superX2. you can never have too many guns.


----------

